# This is what you get for £260



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

I feel very sick today, just got my alloys back from Lepsons in Kent and the first thing I noticed once I unwrapped one of them was the centre cap was sitting way back in the alloy and not flush with the face like before they were sent.

They also would not budge, like they had been stuck in with glue. That's when I noticed the lugs on the Renault emblem were all broken off and it was stuck back with some black stuff.

Before, you could remove the caps with just two fingers from behind the alloy. Once I finally got the centre cap free a chunk of paint or alloy came off with it !!!!

To me it looks like the recess where the centre cap sits has been machined away making them sit below the surface hence creating a lip over the caps. Why you would do this I will never know.

That's when I started noticing other problems such as damage to the back of the alloys, particles under the paint, fish eyes and scabby unmatched paint on the caps. Not what you expect for £260 and from a place such as Lepsons.










I will not post all the picture, more can be found here http://s711.photobucket.com/albums/ww116/Matt_RB_197/Lepsons/

Emailed them because I am just to mad to talk with them, Lepsons always come highly recommended but I have had problem with them from the very start.


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Yuk!!!!!

Poor job indeed.....! didn't you inspect them before taking them away?


----------



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear and see mate. Lepsons is always recommended by a cosworth specialist I know as he sends all his cars there. The one in Gillingham.

Send them back and insist they collect. I think they do a collection service?


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Woah :doublesho that is a real poor job.

Hope you get it sorted fella.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Ouch, I know exactly how you feel as I had this happen to me in the past (twice from the same place before giving in and going elsewhere)...

Hope you get it sorted to the best possible standard soon. :thumb:


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Small Claims Court


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Someone was having an off day. Hope you get it sorted to yor satisfaction.


----------



## magicone (Jan 14, 2008)

That's definitely a poor job, I would give them a chance to rectify the situation though. Hopefully you get it sorted!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I've had to send a wheel back to lepsons as well after a poor job, they are very good, only human though, so like us all do make errors from time to time....

mine was sorted without a fuss, hope yours is too....

:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very poor in deed , hope you get it sorted soon


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Hmm took a look at your pictures and really sorry to hear about your problems...I have used Lepsons a number of times and have always been happy to recommend them, in fact I know they do work for KDS so their standards are usually very high!

I guess they were couriered back to you or you would have picked up the problems straight away. I had my centre caps done and was very happy with the result.

TBH the only course of action you should take is to talk to the guys and give them the opportunity to rectify the issues, I genuinely understand your frustration and disappointment, but I'm 100% sure that Lepsons will deal with the issues for you...


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Wow!! That is not good I would speak to Tony if I was you!!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

had a quick look at pics and very surprised , in fact if you had not said who done them i would of bet a lot of money it was not Lepsons ,

i could post 1000's of pics of perfect wheels from lepson , on average we have around 300 wheels per year refurbed with them and never seen anything near that at all . 

Are you sure it was gillingham ?? and not the swindon branch as it would seem strange to be sent from cornwal past swindon to gillingham . 

Kelly


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Just to clarify, this is in no way a witch hunt post and I understand problems happen but unfortunately this stuff always happens to me lol

I am not local to Kent, so they were couriered to them and am 100% certain this has not happened in transport.

Looked at the alloys again and it looks like it might have been caused by the amount of paint that’s been used, seems an awful lot and has caused the centre cap to recess and a lip to form BUT should have been picked up before they were sent back to me as the paint was cracked.

Its more the hassle and cost that concerns me the most, already been without my car since the 9th and my local TNT guy are on first name terms now


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> had a quick look at pics and very surprised , in fact if you had not said who done them i would of bet a lot of money it was not Lepsons ,
> 
> i could post 1000's of pics of perfect wheels from lepson , on average we have around 300 wheels per year refurbed with them and never seen anything near that at all .
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, I chose the gillingham branch because I know you guys use them and that's where most the good reviews come from. I wanted to be 100% sure they were going to be right the first time around... but ye did not work out that way.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

swindon is not in kent and around 150 miles closer to you than the gillingham site , the head office is gillingham , but that does not mean they were done there , you may of dealt with the swindon branch of lepsons , even speaking to the gillingham office girls etc but sent to Swindon , i need to know the facts so i can sort it out for you.

never seen anything like that from gillingham branch and i do mean EVER

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Matt197 said:


> Just to clarify, this is in no way a witch hunt post and I understand problems happen but unfortunately this stuff always happens to me lol
> 
> I am not local to Kent, so they were couriered to them and am 100% certain this has not happened in transport.
> 
> ...


Mate save yourself a lot of heart ache and phone them first thing in the morning, I know it's a hassle but you'll feel a lot better when you have spoken to them. I normally deal with Chris or Andy and am sure they will sort in double quick time for you....


----------



## mickpsu (Jan 2, 2012)

I recently had 4 x wheels refurbed by Lepsons in Swindon and they did a first rate job.

Give them a call and I am sure they will sort it out straight away. It's only fair to give them a chance to make it good as mistakes do happen. The measure of a company is in how they deal with issues like this.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Interested to here the outcome of this. 
I spoke to Lepsons at the KDS day and was very impressed with their outfit. Can't wait for them to do mine and maybe a Gtech seal from KDS if I have enough penny's left!!!!


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> swindon is not in kent and around 150 miles closer to you than the gillingham site , the head office is gillingham , but that does not mean they were done there , you may of dealt with the swindon branch of lepsons , even speaking to the gillingham office girls etc but sent to Swindon , i need to know the facts so i can sort it out for you.
> 
> never seen anything like that from gillingham branch and i do mean EVER
> 
> ...


I don't understand what you are getting at?

I never said Swindon was in Kent. I sent my wheels to ME7 1YQ and that's where I had them collected from, unless they send them all the way to the Swindon branch once they receive them then they were done by the Gillingham branch.

Last few days I have been talking to Grace on reception.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

That's a complete and utter mess. No wonder you are disappointed. I'd have waited till I'd calmed down too before getting in touch with them.

They sound very reputable so hopefully they'll sort them for you with a nice discount maybe.


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Matt197 said:


> I don't understand what you are getting at?
> 
> I never said Swindon was in Kent. I sent my wheels to ME7 1YQ and that's where I had them collected from, unless they send them all the way to the Swindon branch once they receive them then they were done by the Gillingham branch.
> 
> Last few days I have been talking to Grace on reception.


Kelly's unit is right opposite Lepsons, think he may have misunderstood you, but he did say he would try and sort for you, wouldn't be surprised if he's walked over there now....


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

-Simon- said:


> Kelly's unit is right opposite Lepsons, think he may have misunderstood you, but he did say he would try and sort for you, wouldn't be surprised if he's walked over there now....


At 7.00pm hope he's on over time.


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> swindon is not in kent and around 150 miles closer to you than the gillingham site , the head office is gillingham , but that does not mean they were done there , you may of dealt with the swindon branch of lepsons , even speaking to the gillingham office girls etc but sent to Swindon , i need to know the facts so i can sort it out for you.
> 
> never seen anything like that from gillingham branch and i do mean EVER
> 
> ...


See, now thats why we all love you so much, helping out with someone's issues when you could just as easily walk away. Hats off to you. :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Rundie said:


> Small Claims Court


Crikey i wouldnt want you to be my father!!

Dont turn the light off you get 10 of the belt lol.



Kelly @ KDS said:


> swindon is not in kent and around 150 miles closer to you than the gillingham site , the head office is gillingham , but that does not mean they were done there , you may of dealt with the swindon branch of lepsons , even speaking to the gillingham office girls etc but sent to Swindon , i need to know the facts so i can sort it out for you.
> 
> never seen anything like that from gillingham branch and i do mean EVER
> 
> kelly


Wether it was Swindon, Gillingham or Brazil they shouldnt have been returned like that.

Seems as if the Gillingham branch do it better then??


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

That's a matter of opinion, in my experience Swindon turn out some excellent work.

Regardless of where they were done I suggest you contact them and let them sort it. I'm sure they'll make good! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

hope you get it sorted mate, that really isn't £260 worth of work.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

That doesn't look so good like you say. 

I would get in touch with Lepsons. I am sure they will want to sort it out asap for you.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

personally I would have gone back to them first to say you were not happy. from the picture it looks like an insane amount of paint has been used on them. the caps must not be stuck back on as the whells need to have them removed to be balanced (no smark comments about PSA wheels with no centre caps they are right mare to balance and quite a few tyre fitters refuse to do them) Have a word with them and get them sent back and see whats happened. if the centre caps have been machined too far back then its a new set of wheels as they messed up.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Are they powder coated or wet painted, it looks like a hell of a lot either way.


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

samm said:


> Are they powder coated or wet painted, it looks like a hell of a lot either way.


Powder coated...


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Damn that is so gutting when you're no doubt eager to see the finished article. 

I had some wheels done white on an ex's 182 Clio that came back poorly done. The powder coating was too thin and the paint was badly orange peeled. I took it down there and initially they tried to say one was kerbed which was actually damage from re-fitting the tyre. 

They did completely re-do them properly though once I moaned a bit.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

EliteCarCare said:


> That's a matter of opinion, in my experience Swindon turn out some excellent work.
> 
> Regardless of where they were done I suggest you contact them and let them sort it. I'm sure they'll make good! :thumb:
> 
> Alex


I agree, I've had some very nice work done from them in Swindon and not sure why Swindon keeps being mentioned when the OP has said the wheels were collected from the Kent Post code.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Just hope this thread doesn't end up like the last thread i read on here where Kelly tired to help a member with Lepsons :doublesho


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

So it's not just my wheels that have had issues with Gillingham then. Spoke to Louise last Thursday about an issue with one of the wheels I had done there.

I only have an issue with one of the wheels as it looks like one of the spokes has 2*wet spray type marks under the clear and on the same edge you can see the undercoat.

I spoke with a Louise there, emailling pictures of the issue but sadly they have not seen fit to contact about getting this resolved. Sadly I'm at the top end of the A20, so not a quick trip and work has got in the way of getting back down there for them to re-do the wheel.










Gonzo, yes I also spoke with Chris at the detailing day. Proper nice chap. 

Hopefully I'll get to drop the wheel off later this week to be resolved.

Fish


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Just a reminder of what you get the 99% of times when it goes right....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=251679&highlight=lepsons


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Agreed, I am sure they do some awesome work and that's why I chose them over all the other place I could have sent them to but I always end up being in the 1%

Because I know people skim read, I *have emailed them* reason being I was to angry early to keep it civil on the phone as its a bodge job no way around it and they tried to hide the fact they had broken all the centre caps.

I will update everyone on what happens, just frustrating that more than likely I am going to have to repackage them up again and send them back. Its a right ball ache and one that could have been avoid if truth be told.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

LEPSONS hang your faces in shame sub standard work rectify !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

dude, thats not good, I had contemplated posting mine to Lepsons as "they're the best"
I'd be gutted if they came back like that. So I'll wait on the outcome.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Not good mate and Im sure you're dissappointed.

The amount of wheels they do the probability is that a few may not be up to their usual standard. This is not a "Ooh theyre great" post as i have no affiliation but every company has issues sometimes so if they put it right as they should do then I hope you'll be satisfied.

Good luck matey and remember to post the outcome


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

That doesn't look good, did they spray them with the centre caps in place? I hope they do the decent thing and sort them out for you though.



Ronnie said:


> the caps must not be stuck back on as the whells need to have them removed to be balanced (no smark comments about PSA wheels with no centre caps they are right mare to balance and quite a few tyre fitters refuse to do them)


The correct way to balance wheels is by using the stud holes as the large centre hole is usually cosmetic. If wheels still cause vibration after balancing it's usually cos of this or the machine needs calibrating.

However, alot of garages don't balance wheels this way cos the equipment is very expensive, they need plates like these:



















The best thing to do is find a garage that can balance French centreless wheels as they have to use the stud holes.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Very strange for Lepsons after such quality work in the past.

The amount of powder coat on that is obscene though.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Here lies the problems with forums , 

I am extremely busy at present with the biggest and most demanding and if i say it the most important job KDS is ever likely to get , and the deadline for collection is this friday and currently the car in question is in many bits and pieces . 


BUT i noticed this thread while eating some food and thought i will sort this issue out , i dont gain a thing from it . 

I am working 16 hour days 7 days a week to finish this car but find the time and still want to help a member out as i dont like anyone to suffer any poor workmanship from any company. 

I never said swindow are rubbish or of poor workmanship , i needed to know the facts before i walk over grab the owner and walk him back to my office and run him through the thread , and not going to rip into him unitl i know the absolutle facts, i needed to know if it was gillingham or kent. 

(Now i know , that all i was asking and did not need any silly comments about kent and locations , swindons work etc)

Then the owner (who does not take calls or look at emails) could deal with it, but do you know what "I am out on this one" i will email a link to Andy of this thread and get on with my very important work. 

Threads just grow and grow for all the worntg reasons , and now seems as the OP has contacted lepsons in the first place and has not said the outcome yet , so not entirely sure why the thread to be started yet , unless they dont fix them. 

800 wheels a week turnover i guess its going to go wrong now and then. 

email sent to lepsons (good luck and you should get it fixed i am sure) 

Kelly


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry but if that was a Pro Detailers work being shown on here, people would be all over it - no defending possible 

What happened to "You're only as good as your last job" - Surely that applies to everything!!!

I don't care if they do 3 sets or 3000 sets of wheels a year, they MUST have some form of Quality control / Checking done before posting any work out?????

How can a company with such a great reputation tolerate workmanship like this?????? That's not just someone having an off day, that's like they've let a work experience kid do it with no form of training....

I would be gutted if I refurbed a set of wheels like that in my Garage with rattle cans so I really can't believe they would send them out like that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Is powder coat normally that thick. I thought it was much thinner than that due to the way it works with positive charged particles etc. Once you have a layer you can't layer it up.


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Kelly, I was more than happy to have you help me out and I did not think my reply to your question was silly.

Like I said your recommendation of them on this forum was what influenced my decision in getting my alloys done by the Gillingham branch. I know for a fact different branches from the same company can have different results hence my reason for using Gillingham, tried and tested and all that.

Obviously you are as shocked as I am, hence why I started this thread. I could not believe the quality of the work and my intention was not to bad mouth them or start a witch hunt.

Time for this to be locked I think, I will update when the problem is resolved as this is getting out of hand.


----------

